

I ported the minimalist text adventure we all know and love, A Dark Room, to iOS - amirrajan
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/id736683061?mt=8

======
amirrajan
And yes, this is the official iOS release of the game. More info here:
[http://amirrajan.net/a-dark-room/](http://amirrajan.net/a-dark-room/)

~~~
some_guy_21
Well, I was about to start a war here. That sorted it out. Also, don't put the
reset button right in the middle of the screen.

